# Where is the best place for kits, wood, and supplies?



## PlutoPens (Jul 29, 2014)

Up to this point, I've used Woodcraft for all my supplies but it's clear that they are the most expensive. Where can I find some cheaper supplies/what is your go-to vendor?

Thanks


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 29, 2014)

Welcome Matt. If you look on the front page of this site you will see, at the top, two Vendor tabs. That is a good place to start your search for supplies. And what's even better is that they are members and will treat you right.


----------



## Woodkiller (Jul 29, 2014)

You can't go wrong with any of the vendors here. The hard part is choosing which one to order from first.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 29, 2014)

If you like WoodCraft pens, they are made by Berea.

So, you can buy from any Berea reseller (yes, we are one, as is Beartoothwoods and Arizona Silhouette).


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 29, 2014)

Your best bet would have been the "Search" function...but no one uses that anymore. What did your efforts turn up?


----------



## WriteON (Jul 29, 2014)

Jim Burr said:


> Your best bet would have been the "Search" function...but no one uses that anymore. What did your efforts turn up?



Newbies might not know about the search availability


----------



## PlutoPens (Jul 29, 2014)

WriteON said:


> Jim Burr said:
> 
> 
> > Your best bet would have been the "Search" function...but no one uses that anymore. What did your efforts turn up?
> ...



Thank you 

Some people try to discourage new people in their hobby or profession, or what ever it may be but I simply don't understand that. If you're passionate about something, wouldn't you want more people to also be passionate about it. That's why I am open and friendly to anyone new in my profession. So thank you for being welcoming to this community!


----------



## eliasbboy (Jul 29, 2014)

PlutoPens said:


> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Burr said:
> ...



I am constantly amazed at the kindness and willingness to help on this site.  I would be nowhere near where I am (and I'm FAR from an expert) in this hobby/business or hobbiness if you will, without the people on this forum.

I too went to Woodcraft when I first started for *everything*.  It wasn't until months in that I saw the price differences.

The many vendors here are beyond helpful and I could not recommend any of them more.  Picking one above others would be like choosing your favorite child.  I actually find myself selecting certain items from each one so I can spread my support around.


----------



## DLGunn (Jul 30, 2014)

The four I usually go to first are Smitty's (he has a vendor forum here), penkits.biz, woodnwhimsies.com and woodturningz.com. Usually in that order too.


----------



## solobiker (Jul 30, 2014)

This was helpful for me being as I am new to pen turning.  Thanks!


----------



## beck3906 (Jul 31, 2014)

DLGunn said:


> The four I usually go to first are Smitty's (he has a vendor forum here), penkits.biz, woodnwhimsies.com and woodturningz.com. Usually in that order too.




You're recommending penkits.biz?


----------



## Kendallqn (Jul 31, 2014)

Don't forget to watch for group buys here in the forums as well. You will get your best deals by participating in those


----------



## John Doyle (Jul 31, 2014)

Try Timberbits.com in Australia they offer supurb service a great range and prices are the best that I know and all of the kits are top quality.
John Doyle


----------



## nativewooder (Jul 31, 2014)

penkits.biz?


----------



## nativewooder (Jul 31, 2014)

Berea Hardwoods does make some very good kits and accessories, but their dealers(vendors) sell their kits for less than Berea, and the same for Penn State Ind.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jul 31, 2014)

Smitty's pen works has great products and great service


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 31, 2014)

PlutoPens said:


> Up to this point, I've used Woodcraft for all my supplies but it's clear that they are the most expensive. Where can I find some cheaper supplies/what is your go-to vendor?
> 
> Thanks


Start looking at the vendors on this site....I am one of them but I do not hesitate to buy from others there are 5 vendors here that I buy various things from and all of them treat me well even though we are "competitors".  I also number a few of the vendors here on my customer lists.  

My experience with the small vendors here is that we have one thing in common.  We all know that every customer is important to our success and we treat them that way.


----------



## tim self (Jul 31, 2014)

*Where is the best place............*



PlutoPens said:


> Up to this point, I've used Woodcraft for all my supplies but it's clear that they are the most expensive. Where can I find some cheaper supplies/what is your go-to vendor?
> 
> Thanks



The question is depending on what kind of pen you want to buy and whether "your" best place is dependent on price or quality.  Stick to the vendors here.  

No particular order so:

Classicnib.com
Exoticblanks.com
smittyspenworks.com
Woodnwhimsies.com
lazerlines.com
woodturnerscatalog.com
woodturningz.com
garypye.com/Pen-Kits-GPW-c88/
bereahardwoods.com

Just to name a few and I know I missed many, sorry for the omissions as my brain isn't very operable this morning.

Disclaimer, quality is determined by each individual.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 31, 2014)

You have received a lot of good advice on vendors and where to buy.  At one time knowing the big three suppliers Berea Hardwoods, Craft Supplies, and Penn State Industry and their resellers was all you needed to know.  

At one time Woodcraft carried nothing but Berea kits and supplies, some franchises carry Dayacom & PSI kits and supplies too.  Think same is true with Arizona Silhouette too today.  Many of the PSI resellers carry an economy line.  Same is true for Craft Supplies & Penn State economy line kits.  I prefer not to make economy kits.

Also confusing many kits carried by vendors look the same but have a different name and component sizes may or may not be the same. 

So please ask about a kit by name and vendor until you get it sorted out.  I am more confused today than when first started out.  I look at components like drill sizes and bushings listed for a kit & instruction to keep me straight.


----------



## DLGunn (Jul 31, 2014)

beck3906 said:


> DLGunn said:
> 
> 
> > The four I usually go to first are Smitty's (he has a vendor forum here), penkits.biz, woodnwhimsies.com and woodturningz.com. Usually in that order too.
> ...




Ummm why not? Am I missing something?


----------



## southernclay (Jul 31, 2014)

The vendors on this site are a cut above and I prefer to order from them. That being said I've never had a bad experience ordering anything from a supplier or from the deals or classified forums directly from members. A few issues here and there but have all been handled fantastically.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey Rick!

This does not seem to be related to Steebar---just a very close name.

FWIW,
Ed


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 31, 2014)

ed4copies said:


> Hey Rick!
> 
> This does not seem to be related to Steebar---just a very close name.
> 
> ...


Agreed, they also appear to be a PSI reseller.  With some non-PSI kits.


----------



## WriteON (Jul 31, 2014)

Good thread. I have been a dedicated PSI customer for the past year but will consider other vendors. Thank you to all of the quality vendors we have here.


----------



## kovalcik (Jul 31, 2014)

WriteON said:


> Good thread. I have been a dedicated PSI customer for the past year but will consider other vendors. Thank you to all of the quality vendors we have here.


 
Frank,

You can have the best of both worlds.  A few of the IAP vendors are also PSI resellers.  Usually you can order PSI item from them for less than PSI directly.


----------



## beck3906 (Jul 31, 2014)

I haven't heard of many folks recommending this vendor so I was a bit surprised.  And, yes, I was concerned it was a steebar subsidiary.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 31, 2014)

steebar is a company that takes your money and then has other companies drop ship the mdse. They have an address for payments to be sent. They seem to care about the next name for a website to get new business than tending to the customers who have already purchased. One (or more) of their websites has a name(s) close to penkits.biz .Penkits.biz is located in Arkansas if I recall and steebar has a New Jersey address(s).  I once had a list of the steebar aliases  but can't find it.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



DLGunn said:


> beck3906 said:
> 
> 
> > DLGunn said:
> ...


----------



## DLGunn (Jul 31, 2014)

Ok, to clarify I was talking about penkits.biz, which goes by the name Pen Making Supplies. And yes, they are located in Arkansas. I have no affiliation with them other than being a satisfied customer. 

I do not know who steebar is and would never recommend a place that I have not personally used and had good results with.


----------



## aplpickr (Jul 31, 2014)

*Cut your own pen blanks*

One of the best sources of wooden blanks is your own table saw. A board foot of expensive lumber ( example: African blackwood @ $120 bd foot) will yield ~ 24 blanks (5.75" x .75" x .75") @$5 each. Not too shabby! Common lumber in the $4 TO $5 range works out to be pennies a blank. Depending on length needed, you might stretch out 12 more blanks at about 3". Figured walnut, figured maple, ambrosia maple, etc can often be found in this price range. Many wood suppliers will sell a lineal foot of excellent wood if there is at least 4' left after your cut. Narrower boards can reduce the total tariff. Do not just look at the bd ft price. Figure the blank cost! I once bought a lineal foot of 8/4 x 12" wide purpleheart for a total of $24 at a Woodcraft. Yield: 26 each 2" x 2" x 2.25" Christmas ornament blanks. The ornaments sold for $25 each.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 31, 2014)

No one is accusing you and any thing. It is just an unfortunate  coincidence that penkits.biz, which is a reliable and reputable company, has a website url which sounds close to one (of several) used by  a company with a horrible reputation. I don't think any of use would recommend a company we had not used and  with which we were satisfied customers.
Do a good turn daily!
Don




DLGunn said:


> Ok, to clarify I was talking about penkits.biz, which goes by the name Pen Making Supplies. And yes, they are located in Arkansas. I have no affiliation with them other than being a satisfied customer.
> 
> I do not know who steebar is and would never recommend a place that I have not personally used and had good results with.


----------



## rblakemore (Jul 31, 2014)

A lot of suggestions here; do not despair we all started where you are.  I started where you are and WoodCraft was our main supplier (there is a great store in SW Houston, and I get most of my tools and equipment from WC).  Pennstate Industries was next and I used a number of their pen kits and overall have been very satisfied.  But, reading here it becomes apparent that there are other suppliers with great prices and kits better than WC or PSI supply.  I now use Exotic and Beartooth frequently and have been exceedingly well pleased. Look over the pens made and determine what you plan to make next, then select some vendors and try a few.  Then you will find a selection of pens and vendors that you like and prefer.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Aug 1, 2014)

Get good service from all of the venders on this forum.. never a problem...I get kits from Smitty and glue from Exotics


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 1, 2014)

Depends.....what are you looking for?




Scott (it always is sunny) B


----------

